# Choice of tip



## tmpnick16 (Apr 21, 2018)

Dropped off an UE order today, woman says I have the option: 
1) $5 tip on her card
2) $5 in quarters
3) $5 tip but she needs change for a $20. 

I didn't have the change on me and I don't trust the "tip you in the app" BS. I took them quarters baby! She was like "what, really!?" I told her I was into arcade games. 
Gimme that handle full of jingle!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tmpnick16 said:


> Dropped off an UE order today, woman says I have the option:
> 1) $5 tip on her card
> 2) $5 in quarters
> 3) $5 tip but she needs change for a $20.
> I didn't have the change on me and I don't trust the "tip you in the app" BS. I took them quarters baby! She was like "what, really!?" I told her I was into arcade games. Gimme that handle full of jingle!


You did the right thing. You left with a positive net gain.
Had she thought you carried enough cash to make change for a $20, she might have decided to rob you.


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

I got 5 in change the other day... I’ll take it!


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nothing wrong with quarters, just saves me trip at the car wash to get quarters from the bill changer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ill take all 3.

Have even gotten a few Silver dimes lately.
Hadnt seen those since i was a kid.


----------

